# Bridge Collapse " Check old road bridges"



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday near where we live a 39yr old father of 5 was killed when the old road bridge collapsed. He was crossing the old bridge with a roll bale on the tractor when the bridge collapsed killing the operator of the tractor. The bridge was on the old part of the road that when it was improved and a new bridge was built, was turned over to the land owner when the roadway was abandoned probably 45 yrs ago.
I would say there are probably bridges everywhere that the roads have been improved or moved to straighten the roads. If you have one of these bridges on your farm that you use Check It and Make Sure It Is Safe To Cross.
I know either the state or county built the bridge for the road that used to go through there. The state maintains the highway that goes through next to the old bridge. I would say they would deny any responsiblity of the old bridge but a father of 5 died by a old road bridge left behind that has been used for years of the farmer to get to the other side of the creek that the bridge crossed.

Your Thoughts.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

kyfred said:


> Yesterday near where we live a 39yr old father of 5 was killed when the old road bridge collapsed. He was crossing the old bridge with a roll bale on the tractor when the bridge collapsed killing the operator of the tractor. The bridge was on the old part of the road that when it was improved and a new bridge was built, was turned over to the land owner when the roadway was abandoned probably 45 yrs ago.
> I would say there are probably bridges everywhere that the roads have been improved or moved to straighten the roads. If you have one of these bridges on your farm that you use Check It and Make Sure It Is Safe To Cross.
> I know either the state or county built the bridge for the road that used to go through there. The state maintains the highway that goes through next to the old bridge. I would say they would deny any responsiblity of the old bridge but a father of 5 died by a old road bridge left behind that has been used for years of the farmer to get to the other side of the creek that the bridge crossed.
> 
> ...


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Had a similar thing happen next door to us last summer. LUCKY, no one was hurt. My neighbor has a low water crossing on the back of his place. It basically spands about 30 ft across a ditch. Its concrete put it follows the contour of the ground more than just being suspended in the air. They sprayed my alfalfa first and headed to his place to spray his beans. When they took their brand new JD spray rig across it. The right side of the crossing clasped and the spray rig overturned in the ditch. I took pictures of it but its on my old phone. The thing was totaled. After we inspected it, it looked like water had eroded the rocks/dirt that was holding the bridge up. Just enough space in there and weak enough that concrete just snapped. Scary scary thing.


----------

